# Crossroads...



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Seems that I've been standing at these crossroads, pondering, for a while.......I've been down many many miles of rough road, and through many other intersections in my life, but this one is not at all familiar. I've read a myriad of maps, and plotted  potential courses, only to find myself questioning and re-evaluating........
This time I think I'm headed in the right direction.....I'll let you know when I get there.
In the mean time, feel free to post (your) signs along the way.

In the Process of RE-SETTING MY METABOLISM...read on for stats, etc.

4-23-03

Meal 1

6oz. Turkey breast
3 egg whites
1 whole egg
1.5 cups coffee
aspartamex3pkg. (Oooh!)
1 tbsp. non fat/creamer (junk)

Meal 2
6 oz. Tuna Salad
.5 cup mixed salad greens

Meal 3
6 oz. steak (93%lean)
1.5 cup Bell Pepper/broccoli/cauliflower
.75 cup brown rice

Meal 4
6 oz. turkey breast
1 cup broccoli/cauliflower

Meal 5
8 oz. whiting fillet
.75 cup brown rice
.5 cup carrots

Condiments/Cheats

Olive Oil (daily tot) 2 Tbsp
Peanut Butter Binge (3:00am) ????
ICBINbutter spray (0 anything)

1 litre H20...need to increase!

Totals

Calories-2350
Protein-273.2
Carbs-83.4
Fat-115.1

Suppliments-

Optimum 100% whey (had reduced to post w/o...to add back in again w/ one meal to increase cals)
One Source Multi Vitamins
ALA 400mg
Fish Oil 5 caps (100mg-per?..have to check)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> In the mean time, feel free to post (your) signs along the way.



My sign? Sagitarius.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2003)

> ICBINbutter spray (0 anything)



Actually not true!  I wrote to them over a year ago about this and they said that entire bottle has 90G of Fat.  So I think I figured it out to be 4G Sat Fat per Tablespoon - something like that.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Really? Hmmm. I rarely use the stuff, actually. I'll make a note of it.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Need some stats there Mr. DaMayor


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Again? Aw Damn it! How much humiliation can a guy withstand?

STATS....

Age: 36...37 in May. 
Height:5'-10"
Weight: 238lbs.  (was ~240+ in January)
BF-To get this measured.....it ain't 10%
Neck-~17.5"
Chest-~48"
Bi's-~17.5"
Waist-~38"
Quads-~28"
All measurements are nominal....we'll tighten these up later.
Hair: Lt. Brown to Blonde
Eyes: Blue
Sign: Taurus Just kidding, I forgot this was suppposed to be a SERIOUS journal.

Goals....

~200lbs (prefer less) @ 10-12%BF. Had planned on being there by May, but we know better....if we want it to be relatively permanent.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

sounds like you are on the road to acheiving all your goals DM. what is the aspartame for? some health benefit i dont know about? like the diet though. Any reason why you take fish oil caps and not Udo's, flax or hemp seed oil? The capsules do not contain enough oil and so if your a real tough ass you will gulp down a tbsp of the real stuff. Just a thought.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Goals. I'm learning a new lesson about goals. I've always been relatively athletic, even when I smoked. I wasn't nearly as lean as I'd like to be, but was always within the "norm", y'know? Never really big or excessively fat. Then when I quit smoking, holy crap! I put on weight so fast it made my head spin. What a depressing experience! Luckily, it's turned out to be a wake-up call. So this time, rather than just getting back into my old jeans, I'm going for it. It would be really cool to get into competition shape, although I seriously doubt I would ever compete.....getting older. Plus it's really hard to eat clean with a 3yr. old around. Although I usually do. But we'll see.
To answer your question, I was supplimenting w/ flax, but I've had it for almost three weeks, and even though it's been refrigerated, I'm afraid it has lost its kick. As far as the fish oil goes, it is definately a pain to down 5-10 caps, some would recommend more...I'd like to find some bottled, just haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> So this time, rather than just getting back into my old jeans, I'm going for it. It would be really cool to get into competition shape, although I seriously doubt I would ever compete.....getting older.
> 
> *Set a goal, achieve it. Don't let "getting older" stop you. Do you know how many people don't even start competing until mid- late-thirties? It doesn't have to be a "Pro" thing, it doesn't have to be "career"....it's about you, and your goals, and if it's something you want to do, think of how you will feel after you do it! That applies to everything...not just competing *
> ...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Well the Flax was from GNC...yeah yeah, I know....it was the only source at the time. And when I bought it, it was not refrigerated, so I questioned its potency from the get-go. Just nee to locate better sources.

4-24-03


Meal 1
1/2 cup Oat Bran (hot/cooked cereal..like cream of wheat)
4 oz. steak
2 egg whites
1 whole egg

Meal 2
6 oz. Tuna Salad
1 cup mixed salad greens

Meal 3
4 oz. steak
2 oz. fish fillet
.5 cup brown rice
.5 cup carrots

Meal 4
4 oz. steak
.5 cup carrots

Post workout (5)
Optimum x2 serv.
3 strawberries

Meal 6
2 cup Romaine
6 oz.chicken breast
1 whole egg
1 stick (24gm) string cheese-mozarella
salad dressing (low fat junk....out of everything!)

Totals

Calories-2526
Protein-317.58
Carbs-78.4
Fat-112.4

2 litres water...gettin' better


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

carrots are for rabbits silly kid...whatcha eatin carrots for? Greens would be better.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2003)

> 1/2 cup Oat Bran (hot/cooked cereal..like cream of wheat)



is that the normal oat bran that is originaly supposed to be eaten cold with milk?  Did you justr cook it on the stove with water like regular oatmeal?  The reason I am asking is becuase I want to find another alernative to oatmeal just to mix things up every couple of days.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Initially I liked 'em because they were easier to pack. However, they are slightly higher in carbs, and I believe ( that's I _believe_ )similar to onions in regards to their GI 'ranking'. (where's that dern GI chart?) They seem to carmelize similarly to onions anyway when cooked, or at least moreso than other veggies.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> is that the normal oat bran that is originaly supposed to be eaten cold with milk?  Did you justr cook it on the stove with water like regular oatmeal?  The reason I am asking is becuase I want to find another alernative to oatmeal just to mix things up every couple of days.



This stuff is almost identical to_Cream of Wheat_ , it is made by Quaker..the oatmeal folks. Cooked w/ water, and we Southern folks eat it w/ salt and (traditionally) butter. (You yankee types prob. use milk and sugar. heh heh.)
Per 1/2 cup serving:
Carbs-19gm
Fat-3 gm
Protein-7
Cals-150
Slightly different texture than cream of wheat, but not a bad alternative. I went for it because of the slighty lower carb.%.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2003)

thanks, i'll look for it at the store.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> This stuff is almost identical to_Cream of Wheat_ , it is made by Quaker..the oatmeal folks. Cooked w/ water, and we Southern folks eat it w/ salt and (traditionally) butter. (You yankee types prob. use milk and sugar. heh heh.)
> Per 1/2 cup serving:
> Carbs-19gm
> ...




Really? Us Canadians would use milk and sugar too  never would have thought to use butter and salt! Interesting


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Whether in the U.S. or Canada, anything North of North Carolina is considered "Yankee".  
My father-in-law was born in Calgary Alberta...and grew up in Montanna...we still have family in Hamilton, I think it is. See, we Southerners don't always marry our cousins! Bet mma won't believe me, eh?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2003)

Is this a food only diary or will you be including workouts too?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

I'll be logging my work-outs as well. This week has been a lot more sporadic as far as my  schedule goes.(sorry excuse) I was sick for a couple of weeks,(I was drunk) and unable to work out...which sucked...(lame excuse) but I'm around 90-95% now. (yeah..BF) Just waiting until I could post the whole package.(lazy)
Actually, I worked out (faked it) monday, and went running, or high speed limping, wednesday and thursday.(sad)


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

For the record, I just turned down a freshly baked cinnamon roll

yeah yeah.."So what?"...I know I just sounded like a woman....I am very very ashamed.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

oh my god you gave up a freshly baked cinnamon roll? 
that is dedication my man.
the first time i was dieting for a comp. i made the mistake of going into the mall 10 days out from the comp.
i took one look and smell of the cinnamon bun stand...stared at it...started crying my eyes out and ran outta that mall so damn fast...it was the first thing i ate after the comp.
a round of a plause to you DM.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

Thank you.

Before I forget.........

Meal 1
1/2 cup oat bran (description above)
3 egg whites
1 whole egg
coffee
equal/aspartame/cancer powder (out of splenda, equally bad, pardon the pun)
creamer

Meal 2
6 oz. tuna salad
.5 cup salad greens
Opt.Pro-drink

Meal3
8 oz chicken breast(s)
.5 cup brown rice
1 pc./stick cheese

Meal 4
6 oz. turkey breast
1 cup green beans
~8 Beers........Just Kidding...........12.

Down on H20 consumtion today...est. 1.5 litres


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

well at least you know what its doing to you (aspartame). y dont u pick up some stevia...tastes yummy...is 1000 times sweeter than sugar...and creates no insulin response.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

Well, based on what I've seen here, all sweeteners have some sort of adverse effect one way or another.  
Stevia? Could this be marketed under another name, or brand? Haven't seen any locally.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

*Stevia*

It has been used in ASIA for many years since aspartame is banned there. That should tell you something.

Here is a good article: www.napsnet.com


----------



## lina (Apr 25, 2003)

I've posted some info on Stevia in the Nutrition forum before... do a search.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

Done.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 25, 2003)

*Venting......*

Y'know, I probably shouldn't even approach this, I know I shouldn't, but...........I'm in one of those "what could have been" states of mind. Tonight I was knocking around in my shop/studio, and I found some old sports memorabilia I had saved for, what ever the reason....state championship stuff from years ago. It reminded me of the enthusiasm and the dedication I had when I was in my late teens and college years, all of the great coaches I had........Glory Days, I suppose.  Suddenly, I was overwhelmed by this sense of melancholia. As I turned and looked at my reflection in the window, even though I'm a grown man, what I saw was not impressive......what the hell have I become? Jeeze, how did I fall behind? Mind you, I'm not Norm from Cheers, or Jabba the hut, but I have just gotten so far away from what I have always been.......the change is almost unbearable. I realize that there is a surplus of ego here at IM, but I will be the first to admit that I have fallen short of what is acceptable...to me. 
Now, since my intentions / this journal were not to whine and complain, I will attempt to keep this to a minimum. I'm not doing this in search of sympathy. Rather, I am simply being as honest as I can be.........laying my cards on the table, in hopes that my efforts will be taken seriously.
DaMayor is serious about this...........


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 26, 2003)

Meal 1
8 oz. Turkey breast
2 whole eggs
3 egg whites
2.5 cups coffee
4 pkg. splenda (yeah yeah)

Supp.s...multi-vit., 400mg ALA,,1000mg fish oil/360EPA/240DHA

Meal 2
Zip.....Welcome to Saturdays!

Meal 3
1.5 cup salad greens
2 oz. chicken breast
1/2 oz. sunflower seed kernels
Salad dressing.....'Chic-fil-a' product....crap

Meal 4 (fresh from Walmart!)
EAS advant-edge bar 
1/2 cup mixed nuts

Meal 5
8 oz.chicken breast (fired up the grill for the first time this year )
1 cup salad greens
salad dressing

Meal 6
1/2 cup mixed nuts

Cheat- 2 Tbsp. peanut Butter (need counceling for this stuff!)

Totals.....

Calories-2967
Carbs.-47.12
Fat-110.4
Protein-195.44

SLOPPY SLOPPY DAY RE: FOOD!!!!! Must improve!
Oh, Damn it..alright. (Include the beer incident...for all of those who thought I was sandbaggin')

New Totals
Calories-3627
Carbs-86.72
Fat-110.4
Protein-195.44


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_



Oh, and hey, W8..I never thanked you for the pep talk.....Thanks!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey DM. Whats with 2.5 cups of coffee? the rest of your meal looks great...you gotta hangover or something?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2003)

Coffee release free fatty acids in the blood to be used as energy


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

really? hummm gotta add that one to the bullshitters hall of shame


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Hey DM. Whats with 2.5 cups of coffee? the rest of your meal looks great...you gotta hangover or something?



No babe, you know I don't drink! (going straight to hell for lying...)
Hey, is that actually YOU in your avatar? *turns on the air conditioning*    Whoa boy! *heads to the (cold) shower* 

Hey P-funk! Thanks for the back-up , my man!

Yo! J'Bo....Take it easy on my boy.....Mr. Funk is the STRAIGHTEST of the straight shooters!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2003)

what is that supposed to mean?  that is what it does.  Why don't you tell him why it is bad then?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 26, 2003)

DM= yes it is me in my avatar. how come everyone keeps asking me that?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 26, 2003)

Concentrate on journal entries...Concentrate on journal entries......Concentrate on journal entries....Concentrate on journal entries.......Huh? Oh yeah.....I, um, was just wondering.........CKD, SKD, er....ALA......Stevia..um.......Leptins, yeah, leptins........uh............ssSSSSHHHWING! Aw, damn it!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 27, 2003)

Alright, back to business....enough of the weekend festivities.

Meal 1 
1 cup oat bran
2 whole eggs
3 egg whites
2cups coffee
splenda
fake creamer...yes I know..cancer in liquid form

Meal 2
Optmum pro-drink x2
1/4 cup almonds

Meal 3
6 oz. chicken breast
1 cup salad greens/dressing
1 stick string cheese

Meal 4
pimento cheese sandwhich....(aw, shut up.)

Meal 5
8 oz. fish
1 cup zuchinni
1 stick string cheese

Meal 6
1/2 cup almonds

Condiments (I forgo to list)
1/2 TBSP. Sunflower oil
Suppliments...multi-vits, 400mg ALA,2 caps fish oil  (need stats re: doseage)
1.5 litres water and 10 diet drinks.......

Totals
Calories-2684
Protein-232.3
Carbs-93.72
Fat-146.7


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2003)

things are looking good my man


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> things are looking good my man



Working on it, man. Plan to push cals to ~3000 within the next couple of weeks, assuming that I don't start "gaining" before then. Of course, if I do I'll just go into a holding pattern for a week or so.....................and then the fun begins!

Oh hey! I need a workout once in a while, eh?
In the process of balancing things out a bit. Today's workout is as follows:

15 minute 'warm-up'...bike, walk/run followed by stretching
I'm not sure of the accuracy of my weights this time, since I'm not sure whether I'll be weaker from being sick/out of the gym for a while. Plus, my "elbow", after a damn month, is _still_ messed up.

Going LIGHT...

(Compound)DB Press 1x10,1x8,1x6...est. 50,65,75lbs.
DB Flyes  1x10,1x8,1x6...40,45,55lbs.
Hammer (Decline) 1x12,1x10,1x8 est. 180,270,280+
Cable Crossovers 1x10,1x8,1x6...50,60,70lbs.
Pec Deck 1x12,1x10,1x8...90,100,110lbs.


Due to a previously scheduled meeting this evening, this is all I'll have time to do. Any suggestions are welcomed.


Meal 1
4 oz. fish fillet
3 egg whites
2 whole eggs
coffee/creamer/splenda

Meal 2
6 oz. tuna salad
1 cup spinach

Meal 3
6 oz. chicken breast
2 cup spinach
1 stick string cheese
salad dressing

Meal 4
6 oz. steak
1 cup zuchini

Post w/o
Optimum x3

Meal 5
1 cup Oatmeal
2 large strawberries

Meal 6
Optimum x2

2 litres water today.....tough tough tough.

Totals

Calories-2852
Protein-311
Carbs-130.9 (high?)
Fat-105.5


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2003)

> Carbs-130.9 (high?)



Not really....here is what your breakdown looks like:

45%p, 20%c, 35%f

That is a same amount of carbs


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, I added a bit of a kicker to the post w/o shake to increase carbs..that added about 50 grams.

For the record...today's workout was very frustrating. I was going to say something like it *SUCKED * ! But I'm attempting to keep this journal positive...at least moreso than my previous journal. I realize I was out of the gym for three weeks, but damn, where the hell is my stamina? I feel like I'm breathing properly, I'm resting 30-60 seconds between sets.....what gives? (If anyone breaks in and says "you're old"...I will find where you live ) I realize that after quitting smoking, it takes some time for the lungs to 'repair' themselves, assuming that no other conditions exist, but this sucks!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Weighed in yesterday...slight increase, up to 240 again. This, of course, could easily be water.......we'll monitor more closely for the next week. 

Meal 1
6 oz. chicken breast
2 whole eggs
2 egg whites
coffee/creamer/sweetener o' the day

Meal 2
6-oz tuna salad
1cup spinach greens

Meal 3
8 oz chicken breast
1 cup green beans
1 stick string cheese'

Meal 4
6oz chicken breast
1 cup green beans
2 oz. peanuts

Meal 5
4 oz. salmon fillet
1 cup brocolli
1 cup spinach 
1 TBSP Flax/1tspn basalmic

Meal 6
Optimum x3
EAS Advant-edge bar

Condiments,etc.
Sunflower oil-2 Tbsp
Fish oil caps x2ea.
Flax also has:
  Alpha linolenic acid-7700mg
  Linoleic acid-2170mg
  Oleic Acid-2240mg
Multi-Vits
400mg ALA

Totals

Calories-3265
Protein-351.4
Carbs-53.82 (substantial drop from yesterday)
Fat-169.6


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Y'know, I realize that my diet is on track...for the most part.... And I'm back in the gym....but, as much as I hate to say it......especially since I'm trying to curb my use of profanity........

*This is Fucking Boring!* 

Thank you for your support.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

The plan is to hold @ approx. 300 calories for the next week, and watch for any gain. So far, so good......we'll see by next week. Still need to work on my workout focus....too easily distracted and often frustrated by insignificant things.
But hey, with the great support system I have here at IM, anything's possible, right?.....BWHAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

What are you distracted by in the gym?

Da blond bombshell in the mini micro top? 

Just put on some headphones and some awesome music and you will blast those bad thoughts away!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Believe me..no bombshells in this gym. 
Oh, stuff like extreme pain, lack of oxygen, the guy and his girl(?)friend that stare at everybody when they're not busy giving each other injections....Mainly that little voice that constantly taunts me with stuff like "that's all you can do?..that's all you've got now? What happened to you,man? You used to do 30lbs more per hand! Where's your heart? Why'd you even show up?...and,pssst, hey man, you know you're alone in all of this, right?"


----------



## lina (Apr 29, 2003)

You know I'm like that too after a loooong break from the gym when your strength is not there as it used to be.

Take Today as Today and don't compare with Yesterday.

Make Today your Best with what you have right now.

It is a slow progress but if you keep at it, it will come.  Are you writing your workouts down? Even if you don't post it here, every time you go to the gym, try to beat your last performance.  It becomes a game of some sort and you are only competing against yourself.  Then everyone around you will dissappear.

You are not alone, we are all here for ya!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks Lina.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Venting......*



> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I'm in one of those "what could have been" states of mind. Tonight I was knocking around in my shop/studio, and I found some old sports memorabilia I had saved for, what ever the reason....
> Suddenly, I was overwhelmed by this sense of melancholia. As I turned and looked at my reflection in the window, even though I'm a grown man, what I saw was not impressive......what the hell have I become? Jeeze, how did I fall behind ... but I have just gotten so far away from what I have always been.......the change is almost unbearable ... . I'm not doing this in search of sympathy.



Since you're not looking for sympathy, consider this encouragement.

How did you fall behind?
Somewhere between the ages of mid-twenties and late-thirties,
most people go through major changes, settling down, getting married, having children, etc.  Life gets hectic and the amount of me-time drops as the amount of us-time increases. It's harder to dash off and go work out. 

You can't go play pickup ball at a moment's notice. And it becomes increasingly easier to go to the couch and pick up the remote rather than go to the gym and pick up a weight.  Hey, you're married right? No need to keep that slim waistline. Your wife will still love you.

Then at some point you realize that you won't be playing center-field for your favorite baseball team or quarterback for your favorite football team.  Reality sets in. This is what has happened to you.

So you're not alone. Happens to all of us. There are many out-of-shape people where I work. I see the fat ones come out of the cafeteria with a small salad and a huge piece of cake for dessert. Go to the mall and check out how many over-weight people there are. 

At least you have recognized the problem. Good for you. 

And more importantly, you have started to do something about it. 
Many people know they need to exercise and just don't do it.
So be happy that you have joined the minority who are taking steps to remain healthy and active.

I haul my ass out of bed at 4:45 am so that I can work out before work while my family is asleep. I know that after working all day, when I come home, the kids will not be too happy if I then rush off to the gym. Maybe when they are teenagers and don't have parents anymore, things will be different, but not right now.

And here's some more advice. It's not going to get any easier as you get older. Injuries take longer to heal. You might have to deal with some illness. Accept it and go on. Some days I just don't feel like exercising, but I go anyway. And I usually end up feeling better after exercising. 

As the Nike ad says, "Just fuckin do it".

(OK, I added the fuckin part)  .


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2003)

DM

I don't want to interfere here with what youv'e been doing but I did notice the inconsistency of your fat intake.  One day for 105 to 169.  Is this on accident?  If you are trying to stay within 35% Fat then 105 looks like the magic number.  

Funky - don't want to interfere just curious


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Venting......*



> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> Since you're not looking for sympathy, consider this encouragement........As the Nike ad says, "Just fuckin do it".
> (OK, I added the fuckin part)  .



Yes, you're right on all counts. Thanks for the input. I'm just used to succeeding...or at least experiencing _some_ degree of progress, and this time things have been dragging along. I don't feel my age, surely don't act it (at least not _here_ at IM)  Lately I've been feeling "my age"  a lot more...not that I'm "old" by any means. Regardless,  it's discouraging....almost embarrassing. I'll survive...always do.
Thanks man.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> DM
> 
> I don't want to interfere here with what youv'e been doing but I did notice the inconsistency of your fat intake.  One day for 105 to 169.  Is this on accident?  If you are trying to stay within 35% Fat then 105 looks like the magic number.
> ...



No conflict with you and 'funky' offering input...I need all the help I can get. 

To answer your question, Jodi, my ratios have been somewhat skewed...I'm working on making them more consistent. I think this is imperative if I want any sort of success....even if it means nailing them down, and eating the same thing for a month.
Thanks again!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 30, 2003)

great week so far DM.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Aw shucks.....Oh stop it! *blushing*


----------



## craig777 (Apr 30, 2003)

Stick with it DaMayor, I will be 43 this year and I am in better shape and stronger than I have ever been in my life. I am going to do a bodybuilding show in Nov. this year. You can do anything you set your mind to doing.


----------



## sawheet (Apr 30, 2003)

Good work dm us old guys need to stick together with our dwindiling testesterone and brittle bones


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Oh, and hey, W8..I never thanked you for the pep talk.....Thanks!




 Anytime


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

What's fake creamer?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What's fake creamer?



Well, I meant 'creamer......fake _cream_ ' Either way, it's junk. But it was what I grabbed while doing 70 mph thru the dairy aisle....had to keep little DaMayor's attention off of other things.

Today 's been a bad day for diet. Obviously I've tried to compensate for foods I didn't have with those that are less healthy. Time to go shopping!

Meal 1 (Rushed this am..had to grab and go!)
EAS Advant-edge bar
1/4 mixed nuts (I know...better tomorrow)

Meal 2
8 oz. tunas salad
1.5 cups Spinach greens

Meal 3
8oz. Tuna salad......Isn't tuna the best? 
2 cups spinach
1/2 cup nuts

Meal 4
6 oz. Chicken breast......Halleluiah!
1.5 cups broccoli

Post w/o-
Optimum x3 w/ 2 lg. strawbwerries (mixed together, y'know)

Meal 5
6 oz. steak
1 cup green beans

Meal 6
Optimumx2

Today was not what I had planned...tomorrow will be better.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

*Workout.....*

Okay, leg day........YeeeeHaw! 

Since I'm still experimenting somewhat, you only get the exercises and an estimate on weights...for now.

Warm Up-treadmill/bike, depends on gym traffic.
Leg press 3x10 (Cybex)general range=200w/u,400,600,we'll see....
Hack Squats (light) 3x10                       90,180,we'll see...
Ham st. curls 3x10                                 we'll see.....
Leg Extensions 3~4x10                        100w/u,110,120,130
calf raises(seated)
ab-work  (It is about damn time, eh?)
bike/treadmill warmdown.......5 minutes tops.


Since I've been out for a while, I'm easing back into legs_very conservatively_  . I've had more injuries in the past due to the "too much too soon" approach. So I might manipulate the sets/reps depending on how I feel...this time. I may even do squats w/ the bar only...need to get my form together....might not be able to squat the bar!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2003)

Word of advise:  Don't even think about adding resitance to squats if you can't get the form solid with your own body weight.  I have seem to many stupid personal trainers "F" peoples knees up becuase they had them squating with weight and the form sucked.  My clients don't get weight for squats utill I feel 100% confident in their form..

Not trying to be a dick, just ofering some freind to friend advise that I believe strongly in.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey, I agree,man. Hence the caution. I'd rather not blow out my knees just because I'm feeling 'strong' at the moment, y'know? 
Actually, I'd rather not do squats at all....but they seem to be so much more effective. 

Note: to todays w/o, add DB lunges...um....3x10 and possibly walking lunges.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2003)

Ever do bodysquats with a swiss ball placed btw the small of your back and a wall.  Then walk your feet out infront of you a bit, keep your toes forward and your feet about hip with apart and just squat like that.  The ball keeps you in place and it allows you to feel the motion of sitting back into a squat a little better with out having to worry about falling backwards and compromising your form.  It seems to work with a lot of my clients that lack the proper flexibility in the foot and ankle anr/or the confidence to perform squats without leaning forward over their feet..Just a thought.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Not a bad idea. No, I've done squats in the past, but like many folks, I got away from a good leg program.....or, I should say _a _ leg program. I just know that (my) lack of strength in certain areas...stabilizers,balance,etc. might cause an unneccessary crash. Fotunately, there are only a few serious power lifter types in my gym, so the ego issue shouldn't come into play.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Ever do bodysquats with a swiss ball placed btw the small of your back and a wall.  Then walk your feet out infront of you a bit, keep your toes forward and your feet about hip with apart and just squat like that.  The ball keeps you in place and it allows you to feel the motion of sitting back into a squat a little better with out having to worry about falling backwards and compromising your form.  It seems to work with a lot of my clients that lack the proper flexibility in the foot and ankle anr/or the confidence to perform squats without leaning forward over their feet..Just a thought.




I love those  I use them a lot w/ clients too


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2003)

Well, maybe I'll try the ball as well next time.
Walked into the gym tonight.....looked around...two women on the treadmill(s).....that was it. I had the place to myself..Weird.
Good work-out.....I can tell I've been away for a while, my legs are shot...which is cool. Form wasn't too bad on squates, well, let me rephrase that...my form _felt_ good...fluent and balanced, not awkward......which is cool too. Later. I better get outta here before someone thinks I'm being too serious.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Working on yesterday's totals....sore as hell.....I love it.

Meal 1
6 oz gr.round burger
3 egg whites
2 whole eggs
Coffee...usual mixers 

Suppliments- Multi Vit.,400 mg ALA, 2 caps fish oil (not enough)

Meal 2
6 oz. steak
1 cup green beans

Meal 3
6 oz. steak
1.5 cups spinach
low fat salad dressing

Meal 4
EAS advantage bar
1/2 cup mixed nuts (it's over..they're gone now)

Meal 5
4 oz. gr.round
4 oz. turkey cutlet
1 cup broccoli/cauliflower

Meal 6
Optimum x3 (quick fix..cals low..protein a plus) 

Totals
Calories-
Protein-
Carbs.-
Fat-


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

Okay, I think it is time to design a meal plan based on the ratios I want to maintain, rather than simply eating what _seems_  healthy and totaling up the macros. Initially, this was a _fair_ approach, but not altogether beneficial. So after this week, I'll be eating a lot of duplicate meals...unless I can find the extra time to formulate a more diverse menu. We'll check out some of the recipes here.....

Meal 1
4 whites
1 whole egg
.25 grapefruit..not too interested this a.m.

Meal 2
EAS Advant-edge bar

Meal 3
6~8 oz. turkey cutlet
1 cup broccoli/cauliflower

Meal 4........


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2003)

To mix up my meals I rely on a meal bank.  I just have several different meals written out in a journal (which I am always adding to so that I don;t get bored) complete with cals and macro breakdown.  Then I simply pick one that I feel like eating, or I pick a few if I am planning for a day ahead.  Also the meals work well because they are in a middle ground as far as calories go so depending on wether I am bulking or cutting I can simply add a little more fat or protein or take away a little fat or carbs if need be.


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

That is a very good idea...sort of what I had in mind.  Great way to break up the monotony. I'm going to drop down here and whine for a minute.....later!


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

Today I went to the gym....Fridays are usually great days for me. However, I usually work biceps, etc. on Fridays...
I injured my right "elbow"..more like the inner area....I referred to it as the brachealis.....about a month ago. (DP said I had golfer's elbow...)Regardless, I've been babying it since the bi's are frequently impacted by many excercises. Today, I went in, did some tricep work..moved on to bi's. ..and I'll be damned if the friggin' thing didn't go to shit on me again! After a damn MONTH of rest, it still isn't healed. So now, feeling old and washed up, I throw my gear in the locker, slam it shut, and go home..........only to feel guilty because I quit. I don't quit.......never have. But what the hell am I supposed to do? Every time I get some momentum, something happens to F!*$ it up! I've had it! I'm sick of busting my ass for nothing..........this sucks!


----------



## DaMayor (May 3, 2003)

Did I mention that  I had a bad day yesterday? 

Note to self: Get over it already! 

Meal 1
Protein Pancakes
Suagr free,low cal,low carb syrup
coffee,creamer.etc

Meal 2....


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> 
> I injured my right "elbow"..more like the inner area....I referred to it as the brachealis.....about a month ago. (DP said I had golfer's elbow...)



I thought I said medial epicondyllitis 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Do you want some exercises and stretches for this? 

DP


----------



## DaMayor (May 3, 2003)

Is a response warranted?
Actually, the injury is kind of convenient...cuts my arm workouts by 50%.....gives me more time to bitch and moan.

I read that this condition often involves the ulnar nerve. I assume this would include/explain the numbness I've experienced .....mainly in the "pinky" finger.  
Regardless, it would be really really neat-o to be able to work my arms again. Otherwise I might end up looking like Tom Platz....and we wouldn't want _that._


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2003)

Had no time to cook and pack last night....the diet will look much better tomorrow. 
Scratch that.....it'll look better _Today._ Ran home for lunch, did the turbo chef thang.....Rockin!


Meal 1
1/2 cup Oat Bran
3 egg whites
1 whole egg
coffee/etc.

Meal 2

EAS Bar
2 oz. peanuts 

Meal 3
8 Oz. Tilapia fillets
1-1.5 cups green beans

Meal 4
8 oz. Tuna Salad
1.5 cups baby spinach

Post w/o
Optimum x3 w/ dex.

Meal 5
8oz. Ground Round  Burger (96%)
1scoop _All The Whey_ protein powder
1 egg
1.5 cups spinach/red leaf lettuce
1/4 cup black olives
1/8 cup sliced almonds
1 Tbsp Flax Oil
1/8 cup salad dressing
1/8cup balsamic vinegar
1 cup broccoli

Meal 6 
Optimum x3

Totals
Calories-2791
Protein-325.5
Carbs.-106.44
Fat-100.8


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2003)

I believe I might give Gopro's Power, Rep Range and Shock approach a try for a few weeks. (At this point, there isn't much need to post my every workout, since, right now, my goal(s) are more closely related to diet and metabolism.) Until I reach a metabolic threshhold from which to start more of a _reduction_ oriented diet, there's no sense in getting too wrapped up in experimentingand/or tweaking my existing w/o, and since gopro's is pretty straight forward, it should work much better than what I've been doing.  So we'll give it a shot.


----------



## DaMayor (May 5, 2003)

Good workout tonight. Hit a few new personal highs on weight...seeemed to feel much stronger, even though the ol' elbow is still injured. I'll keep it wrapped if needed, although tonight the majority of the excercises were "push" movements. Worked in with a buddy of mine and his new training partner, enjoyed the company/motivation. 
Weight has increased by 1.5 lbs.No doubt due to my carb intake this weekend. Now Now..it wasn't that bad, just had a couple of bran muffins.....I'm paying the price. 
We'll continue to monitor for any substantial/consistent gains......then it's diet time!
If any of you have any comments or constructive criticism, feel free to post it! .........Yes, even you Andrew.


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

How's the arm feeling?

Bran muffins? Ohhhh....yum! 

Those were the days.......


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> How's the arm feeling?
> 
> Bran muffins? Ohhhh....yum!
> ...



Hi Lina! Thanks for stopping by.

Arm's the same...trying to give it a rest. 

Bran muffins were an accident....I haven't had anything like that in a while. I could definately tell that I had eaten the extra carbs! No more bran muffins for a while...ho hum.  :  

Everybody have a good day! 

Meals O' the Day........


Meal 1
4 oz. Tilapia Fillet
2 boiled eggs
16 oz. water
Suppliments

Meal 2
~8 oz. Tuna Salad
1 cup mixed salad greens
trace of flax oil

Meal 3
6~8oz. Ground Round Burger
1 cup green beans
1 cup broccoli
1/4 cup mozarella
1 oz. sliced almonds

Meal 4
4 oz. Talapia fillet
1.25 cup broccoli
16 0z. water

Meal 5
8 oz Chicken Breast
1 cup mixed salad greens
1/2 cup brown rice

Totals...in the a.m.
Calories
Protein
Carbs
Fat-


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

Just had a little dicussion with the company owner. "Time to expand....need your marketing skills, you know our product..." etc.....Seems I will be doing a little traveling and hob nobbing with various Architects.........in _NINE_  States. Now, as if it hasn't been difficult enough to orchestrate my schedule, both personal and training, and my diet.....here comes career advancement! GREAT!


----------



## kuso (May 6, 2003)

Dude, no matter how it effects your training its still good to hear you are getting some recognition...congrats on the job


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2003)

Well, let's just say I've heard this tune before....many times.  So I'm going into it a bit gaurded.....a _lot _ gaurded. At this point, as crazy as this might sound, my training is more important. If history is a reliable indicator, this will fizzle out within a month...if left to the owner. Of course, I suppose I could stop being such a nice guy all the time and knock a few arse kissers off of the wagon. Gee willickers beeve.....I think I'll kick some ass this time.


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2003)

Alright boys and girls....it's feedin' time at DaMayor's place!

Don't be shy.....Come on in...set a spell....y'all come back now, y'hear? 



Meal 1
6 oz. chicken breast
1/2 cup Oat Bran
coffee, et al

Meal 2
8 oz.tuna salad
1.5 cups baby spinach

Meal 3
4 oz. Tilapia Fillet
1.5 cups broccoli
.5 cup brown rice
1/4 cup almonds

Meal 4
Optimum x3
1/4 cup almonds

Meal 5 (post w/o)
Optimum x 4 

Meal 6
6 oz chicken breast
1.5 cup broccoli/cauliflower
1 stick string cheese  

Totals
Calories-2753
Protein-339.6
Carbs-100.4
Fat-95.1


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> 
> 
> Meal 2.....



That looks dangerous!!!

Is there a way to let your boss know you mean business without alienating him to the point of him firing you?


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2003)

Oh sure. We had 'the discussion' before. As opposed to most employers, he likes to just throw his 'needs' or 'objectives' out there and let the dogs fight over them. His big thing is the _Matrix Organization_  vs. a traditional Vertically Integrated Organization. I won't go into great explanation as to what the difference is, but let's just say  the concept lends itself to many problems....most driven by human nature.....duplication of responsibilities, etc.
In other words, nice guys who wait for approval before acting, or who don't steal the ball from other players on the field, are often left behind. Courtesy will get you killed in the Matrix....sorta like the movie, I suppose.
To answer your question, we'll chat again before I go to Atlanta, and we'll have a firm agreement on the definition of my responsibilities.....and the level of tolerance regarding others getting in my way....rather, the degree to which I can kick their arse for doing so.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> we'll have a firm agreement on the definition of my responsibilities.....and the level of tolerance regarding others getting in my way....rather, the degree to which I can kick their arse for doing so.



Can`t ask for too much more than that I guess....other than more mula to boot  lol

G`luck mate


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2003)

Well, we'll wait on that.....I just got a raise a few months back. Not as much as I should have gotten..but a raise.
Man, quit tainting my journal with all this work talk! I've got some bitchin', moaning, and whining to do!


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I've got some bitchin', moaning, and whining to do!



LMFAO!!!! 

Feel free man.....don`t let me stop you


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2003)

Alright boys and girls, today is leg day. Hopefully, I will be able to ambulate without a walker tomorrow, as opposed to last week.
Here's what DaMayor has on his agenda this afternoon......

Warm Up/Stretch
Squats (Smith Machine)
Might try the Exercise Ball approach...nobody touches the thing in our gym.
Hack Squats
Leg Press (cybex)
Leg Extensions
Lunges (possibly)
Hamstring Curls
Calves-later in the week...use as a filler while the ol' elbow heals up.

Still trying to get the old hocks fired up again....without injury. (Through Grandpa Pain's experiences, we see what pushing too hard can do.)


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Just had a little dicussion with the company owner. "Time to expand....need your marketing skills, you know our product..." etc.....Seems I will be doing a little traveling and hob nobbing with various Architects.........in _NINE_  States. Now, as if it hasn't been difficult enough to orchestrate my schedule, both personal and training, and my diet.....here comes career advancement! GREAT!



Architects? What do you do?  Are you an engineer?

Travelling in nine states...aka....IM roadtrip!  Go visit all IM members!


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2003)

*Okay, you asked.....*

Engineer? Nope. Actually I've done quite a few things with this company. In brief.....(ha ha) I started as an apprentice cabinetmaker, then later a professional woodworker....We fabricated all of the solid wood millwork like judges benches, custom columns, custom windows and doors for restoration projects (churches, museums,etc.) and we did a ton of "once only" or "one of a kind" pieces for architects with an appetite for the creative stuff, like enormous sculptures, hand carved ornamental elements, lathe turnings, etc. I was trained by this really cool Englishman, a great talent. 
Then I went on to drafting and panel optimization....then I went into business for myself...then, a couple of years ago I came back, ths time as an estimator. Now I do estimating, outside sales coordination...and now Marketing. But so far, I haven't done engineering.......not this year anyway.


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2003)

Workout was solid tonight. I hit all of my objectives as planned, and while I have much bigger plans, I'm trying to use some restraint. It's tough.
Had a conversation with a buddy at the gym tonight. He's a Physical Therapist, and although we've crossed paths many times over the years, we really never knew each other until he had worked with my family member after her stroke. He used to compete a few years ago...mainly power lifting,etc. (He is the little guy in the gym who can embarrass the big dumb clutz with great ease......he's strong as hell) We discussed form, etc. and he offerred to evaluate mine on the basic, heavy exercises. I welcome the input, as I can only see what I'm doing from one angle when doing squats, deads,etc. 
Right now, I'm a little fatigued, but in a good way. All in all, it was a good day.  
I look forward to Friday.


----------



## DaMayor (May 8, 2003)

I am pleased to report that DaMayor is abe to move this fine day with little to no assistance, other than ibuprofen. 
Thank you all for your concern, continued support and input.


Meal 1
1/2 cup Oat Bran
4 egg whites
2 whole eggs
Suppliment package


Meal 2
8 oz. Tuna Salad
1 cup mixed salad greens

Meal 3
8 oz. chicken breast
1 cup green beans
1/4 cup almonds

Meal 4.....


----------



## P-funk (May 8, 2003)

meals are looking good boss. 

No milk with that oat bran for breakfast ?


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

No milk....Period.  

Okay...today's meals? Off the charts...Actually not the case, but no records today. Diet starts Monday.

W/O? Have to play that by ear......arm's better, but I'm not risking re-injury. No (direct) bicep movements/work today.


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

Meal 1
EAS bar
coffee
1/2 cup mixed nuts

Meal 2
6 oz. chicken breast
1 cup green beans
1/2 cup brown rice

Meal 3
18 pack of Bud Light
3 Pickled Pig's Feet
1 can of Sardines
1/2 Pack Salem Lights
2 Hookers

Meal 4
6 pieces Fried Chicken
1/2 pound  Potato Salad
4 Hot Dogs
1 Lb. Crisco Shortening

Meal 5 (Post Workout)
1 Box Captain Crunch (no milk)
4 Snickers bars
2 Big Macs

Meal 6
1 Litre Bourbon
2 lbs. Barbeque
1 Bag of Granulated Sugar
More Beer.




Thank you all for your support!


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2003)

How do those EAS bars tase?

Are meal 5 and 6 seroious......okay, meal 6 is a joke but meal five does sound like it is do able.


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> 
> Meal 3
> 18 pack of Bud Light
> ...



LMFAO!! Thats quite a meal plan mate


----------



## DaMayor (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> How do those EAS bars tase?
> 
> Are meal 5 and 6 seroious......okay, meal 6 is a joke but meal five does sound like it is do able.




I wish it were, my friend! They were all a joke!

EAS bars (Advant-Edge, "low carb") taste fine. They are affordable, etc. but with all protein bars getting a bad rap, I've dropped them while I'm dieting. In your situation, they _might_ be okay. I would recommend that you ask the opinion of someone more knowledgeable.....assuming that I haven't single handedly run them off. 
Good to hear from you, man!


----------



## DaMayor (May 14, 2003)

I'm still here......Oh well.


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I'm still here......Oh well.



Now that was quite an informative update


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2003)

Oh, okay then.


Ate food today.
Worked out.

Totals-a lot, some , just a tad, too much, and almost enough.

Your input is appreciated.


----------



## kuso (May 15, 2003)

LMFAO!! What a bitch 

Looks much like my day, minus the workout   LOL


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2003)

No, she's not here at the moment. Ooops!

Meal 1
coffee

Meal 2
4 oz. chicken breast
4 squash patties (made w/ protein powder as binder)

Meal 3
Taco Loco (Its a _salad_ )
diet coke

Meal 4
Probably Nothing.......


----------



## mmafiter (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> No, she's not here at the moment. Ooops!



Are you attacking w8 here? If you are, stop it right now.


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2003)

I didn't mention anyones name here? No, I don't think so. How do you know that I wasn't talking about someone else? Or is the simple fact that my response was made beneath Kuso's comment automatically imply that I was talking about W8? 
Seems to me that you people have some serious problems. 

Oh, I used to think you were a straight up guy, Rob.....and W8 pretty nice as well. Man, was I wrong....and very disappointed.

Now, if you don't have anything positive to contribute, stay out of my journal.


----------



## DaMayor (May 16, 2003)

Diet is way off track this week, Savannah trip on tuesday and running around S.C. has made it difficult to maintain. We'll cook and pack this weekend.....Atlanta Monday.



Meal 1
2 protein pancakes
coffee/creamer...


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2003)

How do you make those pancakes? I`ve tried a couple of times but they always taste like crap


----------



## DaMayor (May 16, 2003)

I used _All the Whey_ protein powder, approx. 2 cups, two whole eggs and on egg white, and a touch of skim milk. Simple.  The All the Whey product is great as a binder anywhere you would use flour.


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2003)

Cool, and it actually tastes good? Those fucking no carb pancakes you can buy make me gag....I`m hoping to find some way of making them so that they are least palatable


----------



## DaMayor (May 16, 2003)

The mix always seems a bit thinner than "regular" batter, but it seems to cook well. Almost sponge-like.....whatever that means.


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2003)

Well....the texture I can live with man....as long as it doesn`t TASTE like a used sponge it should be cool


----------



## DaMayor (May 19, 2003)

Meal 1

2 whole eggs 
1 egg white
coffee/bla bla bla

Meal 2
EAS bar

Meal 3
Tuna Salad ~8oz.
2 cups mixed salad greens

Meal 4
~4 oz Tilapia
1 cup broccoli

Meal 5
1 grilled chicken breast
2 cups green beans

meal 6
1/2 cup mixed nuts (not on the plan....oops)


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I used _All the Whey_ protein powder, approx. 2 cups, two whole eggs and on egg white, and a touch of skim milk. Simple.  The All the Whey product is great as a binder anywhere you would use flour.


Hey, thanks for the receipe, kewl  now I can eat something different...........is that on the Atkins 

DM.........I thought the Atkins and SKD are the same, are they?


----------



## katie64 (May 21, 2003)

Can you add a couple packets of equal to that??????


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2003)

Um, yes, I believe that Atkins and SKD are synonymous. Of course, CKD is a different approach. I haven't finished Lyle McDonald's book yet, so I don't consider myself an authority on the subject.

As far as the splenda is concerned.....I personally don't think it would hurt. But of course, this all depends on your goals and the way you view artificial sweeteners. I use splenda myself.


----------



## Pepper (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Are you attacking w8 here? If you are, stop it right now.



Not sure that was fair


----------



## katie64 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Um, yes, I believe that Atkins and SKD are synonymous. Of course, CKD is a different approach. I haven't finished Lyle McDonald's book yet, so I don't consider myself an authority on the subject.
> 
> As far as the splenda is concerned.....I personally don't think it would hurt. But of course, this all depends on your goals and the way you view artificial sweeteners. I use splenda myself.


Thanks Honey...........I use equal b/c I have to use 2 pkts of splenda vs. 1 pkt. of equal, I haven't heard anything bad on this ...........yet


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2003)

Well, based on what I've read here, aspartame far from the ideal sweetener....and that's putting mildly. Do a search...... it has been addressed numerous times. As far as I know, splenda, or sucralose, is the lesser of the two evils. Stevia is another sweetener that I have heard fairy good things about, but it is a bit pricey.


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Not sure that was fair



Which part? My comment or mmafiters?


----------



## Pepper (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Which part? My comment or mmafiters?



mmafiter's

You see, that is why I quoted him, not you. However, you, not being a Clemson man, did not pick up on that!


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2003)

You may be right.. 

Well, I like ol' mmafiter, but I'm very disappointed that he would attempt to instigate another argument. A bit overly defensive....not his style. The whole situation was, and is, unfortunate.


----------



## Pepper (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> You may be right..
> 
> Well, I like ol' mmafiter, but I'm very disappointed that he would attempt to instigate another argument. A bit overly defensive....not his style. The whole situation was, and is, unfortunate.




Well, when I read your comment, I thought you were referring to your wife (in a joking manner, of course.)

I like and respect both mmafiter and w8 and am quite frankly confused by their reaction. However, I have not read every post, so I may have missed something.


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2003)

Well, I believe that there is _a lot_ more to the situation than we know. Surely I couldn't be single handedly responsible for running off senior members of this site via my "humor", or poor choice thereof......that's ludicrous. 
If they _truly_ valued those members who obviously appreciated and seeked their advice, they would have stayed. That's called _professionalism._


----------



## Pepper (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Well, I believe that there is _a lot_ more to the situation than we know. Surely I couldn't be single handedly responsible for running off senior members of this site via my "humor", or poor choice thereof......that's ludicrous.
> If they _truly_ valued those members who obviously appreciated and seeked their advice, they would have stayed. That's called _professionalism._




I don't want to get all philosophic on you...but...in my opinion any time you step up to be a leader in any organzation, someone is going to throw tomatos at you.

I've seen it at my office, my church, everywhere...Leaders get criticized. That is in no small part why everyone is not cut out to be a leader. That is not to say the 'leaders' we are discussing can't take criticism.

I like GoPro's attituce about it.


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2003)

I agree. Gopro is the eternal optimist, as is Tank, and many of the other Mods here. I think that maybe some people, including myself, take this internet "reality" too seriously. 
I believe everything that took place was due to misinterpretation(s) of what was meant to be humor, while tongue in cheek, still humor.....Beyond that, I believe there were many more issues involved in the background that most members were not aware of.....and need not be aware of. On the other hand, certain standards of behavior exist for those who are either appointed or self-proclaimed  _leaders_ . As for hecklers....comes with the territory. So, in summation, I think both parties could have behaved differently, and am sorry that i/we didn't. Secondly, I really wish the members of this site would evaluate the entire situation before hastily chosing sides, which they did. This did nothing for IM, and I'm sure many newbies left wondering what kind of nut cases frequented this site. I hope they came back.


----------



## MJ23 (May 22, 2003)

Somebody please close this thread...


Oh, HI "DM"


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2003)

DM, if you're done waxing philosophic, are you going to get back to working out?


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2003)

Well, it's like this, I'm experimenting with a new diet, and I don't want to post any of the details here, otherwise Everybody will want to do it.
As for my workout(s).....can't write about what ain't happening. I've been on the road for the las t couple of weeks (off and on), and have missed at least a week of workouts.....enough to screw everything up....for now. Think I'll buy one of those thigh masters or something to use on the road. Maybe one of Jake's machines......or Tony Little.......they fold up small enough to fit in your glove compartment....don't they?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2003)

Is it possible to find a gym to work out while you're travelling? 

Go to google.com, enter "gym locator" and search.


----------



## DaMayor (May 22, 2003)

Well, I'm not staying out of town over night...not yet. I'm gone just long enough to screw up my schedule. Believe me, I'm not happy about it. When I was a member of the YMCA, my membership allowed me to go to any Y in the country. However, I'm now a member of a privately owned gym...so that isn't an option.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2003)

The dreaded day trips. I know the routine. Get up early, travel, spend all day sitting on your ass, eating, more travel, go to sleep. It doesn't leave much time for working out. If I have to travel, I'd much rather go somewhere for several days or a couple of weeks even. At least that way you could have somewhat normal days. Hopefully this won't last too long and you can get back to a regular routine.


----------



## katie64 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Well, based on what I've read here, aspartame far from the ideal sweetener....and that's putting mildly. Do a search...... it has been addressed numerous times. As far as I know, splenda, or sucralose, is the lesser of the two evils. Stevia is another sweetener that I have heard fairy good things about, but it is a bit pricey.


Thanks DM..........I'll do some research..........


----------



## DaMayor (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> The dreaded day trips. I know the routine. Get up early, travel, spend all day sitting on your ass, eating, more travel, go to sleep. It doesn't leave much time for working out. If I have to travel, I'd much rather go somewhere for several days or a couple of weeks even. At least that way you could have somewhat normal days. Hopefully this won't last too long and you can get back to a regular routine.




Well at this point it is hard to tell exactly what is going to happen. I _do_ know that I need to be on a regular training schedule, otherwise it's a downward spiral.......can't have that.


----------

